# Do frequent, short feedings mean less hindmilk for baby?



## SomerG (Jun 29, 2005)

I have read that it is important for the baby to empty the breast in order to get all of the hindmilk, which is valuable for them. But if they are nursing frequently, but for just a few minutes at a time, are they still getting enough of this? Is it necessary for them to have longer feedings? Maybe I'm just ignorant, but I don't understand where the hindmilk goes if they don't get it all at once. Wouldn't it still be there the next time they nurse? I need to understand this because I have a friend who is interested in using a nursing "schedule" and I want to be clear on this issue. BTW, I have a very healthy 5 mo. old who nurses whenever he chooses, so I'm not especially concerned for his sake!


----------



## its_me_mona (Feb 2, 2005)

Maybe this will help: http://www.kellymom.com/bf/supply/fo...-hindmilk.html

It may help to think of foremilk and hindmilk this way: Have you ever looked inside the carton of a heavy whipping cream? Well, if you have you probably noticed some globules of fat sticking to the sides of the carton. This is essentially what hindmilk is. Those fat globules dislodge themselves from the sides of the milk ducts at some point in the feeding. The more often your baby empties your breast, the less time the milk has to sit in the milk ducts, where the fat globules can adhere to the sides of them.

That said, watch the baby, not the clock. If your baby isn't showing signs of a foremilk/hindmilk imbalance then trust that your baby and your body are working in perfect harmony together! If mom suspects that there's a foremilk/hindmilk imbalance then it's often suggested that she block feed. That usually clears the problem up.

Some babies are highly efficient and they get everything they need and want in a short 5 minute nursing session. Other's aren't as efficient or they enjoy their time at the breast more so a longer nursing session may be in order for that baby. That's why it's recommended to watch the baby, not the clock.


----------



## nfpmom (Jun 4, 2004)

You could also offer the same breast again if a short time has passed since your baby last nursed. I know as the length of time at one breast increases, so to does the amount of hindmilk. As the time between nursing increases, the fat content drops back down, but if it has only been a short time, the milk in the last-nursed breast will still have a higher fat content than in a breast that hasn't been nursed for a while...
And another sign that your baby is not getting enough hindmilk would be green frothy diapers. If your baby is not experiencing that and has normal looking breastfed baby poops, then all is probably well









take care


----------



## crazydiamond (May 31, 2005)

Truthfully, I think your body will adjust to the feeding patterns of your baby.

My DD didn't eat more than 5 min at a time (one breast only) until she was 4 months old and even now at 8 mos, she doesn't eat more than 10 minutes. I was really worried about the whole foremilk/hindmilk balance as well. Turns out, I worried unnecessarily. I soon discovered that up until 3 hours after a feeding, the milk that came out was hindmilk. It stuck around that long and was frequently still there by the time the next feeding rolled around.

If you're really worried, you can test this out. Nurse your baby, then later on (like 2 hours later) pump that same breast and you'll probably see rich milk, not thin watery blue milk. Of course I don't think there's anything to worry about. If it becomes a problem, just nurse on the same side two feedings in a row.


----------



## timneh_mom (Jun 13, 2005)

Not to worry! More frequent feedings increase the amount of fat in your milk. It sounds like this is a pattern that fits your baby well. Take care!


----------



## EarthyLady (Jul 15, 2005)

Well, from personal experience....there can be a hindmilk/foremilk issue if baby doesn't nurse for very long and you switch breasts often. You'll want to watch to make sure your baby doesn't get painful gas and/or green slimy pooh. Those are signs that the baby isn't getting enough hindmilk. It can also mean an allergy to something you ate as well. So, you'll have to try different things.

I had already stopped all dairy and DD still had green slimy pooh and bad gas when I read for the first time about hindmilk/foremilk issues. I started nursing on the same side for a two-three hour stretch regardless of how many times DD appeared to need to nurse. It worked like a charm! Within a couple of days she was like a different kid!

So, my advice...watch your baby and let them guide you to what they need.


----------



## myducklings (Nov 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *timneh_mom*
Not to worry! More frequent feedings increase the amount of fat in your milk. It sounds like this is a pattern that fits your baby well. Take care!









I know this, as dd feeds every 1-3 hours day and night at 5 months, and weights over 19 pounds!


----------



## SomerG (Jun 29, 2005)

Thanks everyone. The Kellymom article was helpful. I haven't been concerned about my ds, but I did want to understand how it all works, so that I can talk to my friend about it. I have tended to just nurse on one side at each feeding, or sometimes for more than one if it is really short, so even though I wasn't sure why, it worked well for us. I appreciate the advice!


----------

